# المنتديات الأردنية > شخصيات أردنية >  أردنيون : العلامة روكس بن زائد العزيزي

## احساس المطر

**ولد روكس العزيزي في مدينة مادبا الأردنية عام 1903. وهو من عشائر العزيزات المسيحية الأردنية ومن أحفاد الغساسنة. وقد تعلم روكس في مدارس اللاتين واشتغل بالتدريس فترة ولكنه لم يلبث أن هجره إلي الكتابة الأدبية. توفي في 21 ديسمبر 2004. 


عمله : 

ترك المدرسة عام 1914 عند بداية الحرب العالمية الأولى، ودرسه مدرسين في البيت أعدهما له والده أحدهما درسه الإنجليزية والآخر درسه الفرنسية. بدأ بتدريس اللغة العربية في مدرسة اللاتين في مادبا عام 1918. وحين تركها عام 1942 التحق بسلك التدريس ثانية في كلية الترا سانتا في القدس ليدرس الأدب العربي واستمر فيها حتى عام 1948. رجع ليعمل في التدريس ثانية في مادبا واستمر حتى عام 1974. 

نشاطه الأدبي : 

أصدر نحو ثمانين كتابا منها قاموس اللهجات والأوابد الأردنية ومعلمة للتراث الأردني وسلسلة المنهل في تاريخ الأدب العربي وسلسلة الزنابق. وله دراسات عن العشائر الأردنية وقصص مستوحاة من الصحراء. وتواصل روكس مع كثيرين من أعلام عصره كشيخ العروبة أحمد زكي باشا والدكتور أحمد زكي أبو شادي رائد جماعة ابولو الشعرية.

- كان أول مراسل صحفي أردني لجريدة الأحوال اللبنانية. 
- كان رئيس رابطة الكتاب الأردنيين عام 1976. 
- ممثل الرابطة الدولية لحقوق الإنسان في الأردن منذ عام 1956 حتى وفاته. 
- عضوية شرف في مجمع اللغة العربية الأردني. 

ومن أهم أعماله التي تم إنتاجها دراميا:

- نمر العدوان 
- رجم الغريب 
- محاكم بلا سجون 


تقديرات نالها :

- وسام التربية والتعليم 
- وسام الصليب الأبيض - شهادة يوبيل جلالة الملك حسين في الأدب عام1977. 
- وثيقة التقدير الذاتية عن أعماله المتميزة عام 1982. 
- جائزة الدولة التقديرية في مجال الآداب - وسام الحسين للعطاء المتميز 



روكس العزيزي عاشق البادية وعرّاب التراث
منهجه البحثي أثرى المكتبة الشعبية العربية


بقلم: قاسم الرويس
غيب الموت قبل فترة قصيرة أحد مثقفي العرب الموسوعيين بل هو جدير بلقب عميد المثقفين فقد رحل وعمره يزيد على القرن بسنتين ولا يعرف مثقفاً عربياً وصل إلى هذا العمر المديد، ذلكم هو العلامة الأردني روكس زائد العزيزي عاشق البادية وعرّاب التراث الشعبي. روكس العزيزي المعلم والأديب والمؤرخ والكاتب والباحث والصحفي والناقد الذي يدهشك بغزارة إنتاجه وتنوع مؤلفاته وبحوثه ابتداءً من كتب تراثية وتاريخية وصولاً إلى ما كتبه عن البادية والتراث والقبائل والأنساب والعادات والتقاليد الأمر الذي يؤكد على سعة اطلاعه وعمق ثقافته. 
كان مولد العزيزي في مدينة مادبا في الرابع والعشرين من أغسطس عام 1903م وسمي روكس تيمناً بالقديس روكس الذي يصادف عيده السابع عشر من الشهر نفسه، درس الأدب العربي والبيان وتاريخ العرب لستة وخمسين عاماً بلا انقطاع في الأردن وله من المؤلفات ما يربو على السبعين مؤلفاً وبحثاً اشهرها معلمة للتراث الأردني الذي يقع في خمسة أجزاء وقاموس العادات والاوابد واللهجات الأردنية والمنهل في تاريخ الأدب وازاهير الصحراء وأبناء الغساسنة. وعمل في حقل التعليم حوالي ستين سنة، وكتب مذكراته منذ عام 48م ومن الأحداث المؤلمة في حياته هو نهب جميع محتويات مكتبته في القدس وكان بها 20 مخطوطاً جاهزاً للطبع ولما يئس من الحصول على المنهوبات أعاد تأليف جميع كتبه المنهوبة وخاصة كتابه الشهير (قاموس العادات واللهجات والأوابد الأردنية) الذي يعتبر مرجعاً مهماً في توثيق التراث بل إنه يُدَّرس في جامعات أمريكا وأوروبا وكذلك كتابه الآخر (معلمة للتراث الأردني)، عمل العزيزي على نقل المرويات الشفهية عند البادية وتحويلها إلى مسلسلات تلفزيونية درامية فله أربعة مسلسلات تلفزيونية خلد بها قيم وأدب البادية الأردنية منها (رجم الغريب) ونمر العدوان). 

قام بدراسة عن الشاعر المعروف (نمر بن عدون) ما زالت هي الأفضل لهذه الشخصية تناول فيها قصة حياته معتمداً على المقابلة والتوثيق وجاء فيها بقصائد لم ينشرها قبله أحد. 

من أعماله التي أثارت كثيراً من ردود الفعل «فريسة أبي ماضي» وهو كتاب اصدره عام 1956م وناقش فيه قصيدة «الطين» وقارنها بما ابدعه الشاعر البدوي علي الرميثي حيث رجح أن قصيدة الرميثي هي أصل قصيدة الطين لشاعر المهجر إيليا أبو ماضي ولكي يتصور القارئ هذه المقارنة سنذكر بيتاً من قصيدة الرميثي ثم نعقب بالبيت المشابه من قصيدة أبي ماضي، قال الرميثي: 

يا خوي ما حنا فحمة مابها سنى 

ولا أنت شمساً تلهب الدو بضياه 

وقال أبو ماضي: 

يا أخي لا تمل بوجهك عني 

ما أنا فحمة ولا أنت فرقد 

وقال الرميثي: 

لصار ما تأكل ذهب يوم تبلى 

يا اخوي وش نفع الذهب يوم تقناه 

وقال أبو ماضي: 

أنت لا تأكل النضار إذا 

جعت ولا تشرب الجمان المنضد 

له مشاركات عديدة في عدد من الدوريات السعودية كالعرب والمنهل والدارة وعالم الكتب والتي نشر فيها بحوثه المتنوعة. 

سبب اتجاهه لدراسة البادية: 

لا شك أن العزيزي من الرواد في جمع التراث الشعبي، والاهتمام بقصص البادية، واشعارها، تحدث العزيزي عن سبب اتجاهه بأبحاثه وكتاباته إلى البادية التي لم يكن يخطر على باله أن يرتادها أو يطوف بها أو يكتب عنها حرفاً فذكر قصة ظريفة نوردها هنا، حيث اتفق أنه في أحد الأيام الممطرة في شهر شباط من عام 1922م أن كان العزيزي منحدراً من المدرسة التي يعمل بها فشاهد عند دار الحكومة رجلاً بدوياً وقد أحاط به أربعة من جباة الضرائب والبدوي يصرخ بأعلى صوته «يا رجال اعتقوني لوجه الله، ذبحني البرد» وكانوا قد أخذوا بتلابيبه وانتزاع ما وجدوه معه فلما رأى العزيزي رفع صوته وقال «أنا بوجهك»، فقال العزيزي: «وصلت» فدفع لجباة الضرائب ما يطالبون البدوي به وصحبه إلى داره فأكرمه غاية الإكرام وبات عنده وسامحه بما دفعه عنه فلما أصبح البدوي إذا هو يملي على العزيزي قصيدة يثني فيها عليه لموقفه النبيل، أعجب العزيزي بوفاء الرجل وثنائه بالمعروف فسجل الحادثة في مقال وبعث به إلى جريدة أسبوعية تصدر في القدس اسمها (رقيب صهيون) فنشر المقال وكان أول مقال يُنشر للعزيزي فلما قرأه المسؤولون في عمان أوفدوا مفتشاً يطلع على حقيقة الأمر فلما ثبت صدق المقال ألغيت ثلاث ضرائب شجع ذلك العزيزي على أمرين: 

1 - مواصلة الكتابة للجرائد. 

2 - دراسة أحوال البدو. 

ومن مناهج العزيزي التي التزم بها في بحوثه ذات العلاقة بالأدب الشعبي ذكر اسم الراوي وتاريخ الرواية وهذا أمر يلاحظه كل من يقرأ شيئاً من كتاباته في ذلك. 

اهتماماته وجوائزه: 
انتخب ممثلاً للرابطة الدولية لحقوق الإنسان في الأردن سنة 1956م وظل يمثلها حتى وفاته.. وهو عضو مراسل في مركز الأبحاث الانثولوجية في باريس واختير عضواً للمجلس الوطني الاستشاري في دورته الثانية ومنح شهادة يوبيل الملك حسين الفضي التكريمية في الآداب في تشرين الأول عام 1977م. 

كما مُنح وسام التربية والتعليم ونال جائزة الدراسة والبحوث واُختير رئيس شرف لمجمع اللغة العربية الأردني وعضواً في النادي الثقافي في جدة وعضواً في رابطة الأدب الحديث في القاهرة منذ إنشائها. كما نال العزيزي وسام الحسين للعطاء والتميز الذي سلمه إياه جلالة الملك عبدالله الثاني عام 2000م. 

كما حاز خلال مسيرته الطويلة على عدد كبير من الجوائز والاوسمة العالمية والعربية والمحلية، منها: وسام القدس، وسام الصليب الأبيض، جائزة جبران خليل جبران، جائزة نحلة بدر، وجائزة الاتحاد العام للكُتَّاب والأدباء العرب. 

نال وثيقة التقدير الذهبية واعتمد قاموسه في جامعة ياس في بريطانيا وفي جامعة يوتا في الولايات المتحدة. 

رحل العزيزي وترك بصمات واضحة مشرقة في تاريخ الأردن، كما خلف إرثاً ضخماً يحق للاردنيين جميعاً أن يفخروا به، رحل العزيزي بعد أن اسهم في إثراء المكتبة الأردنية والعربية بالعديد من الكتب والأبحاث والدراسات وعلم أجيالاً من المثقفين. 

والحقيقة أن روكس العزيزي، يعتبر من المثقفين العرب الذين لم يعرفوا عقدة النقص التي لازمت إنتاج كثير من أدباء الأمة وكُتَّابها في بدايات القرن الماضي، الذين حاولوا محاكاة أدباء الغرب في إنتاجهم، من شعر وأدب ورواية، فتعمدوا الغربة، مع بيئتهم ومجتمعاتهم، التي كانت تعيش مرحلة انتقالية حضارية أما العزيزي فقد غاص في تاريخ وطنه وتراث مواطنيه فكان إغراقه في المحلية هو طريقه إلى العالمية. 

نظرته إلى الموت: 
زاره أحد الأدباء قبل وفاته بسنوات فلفت انتباهه في مكتبته الكبيرة «إطار صغير» كُتب فيه روكس بن زائد العزيزي بخطه الجميل الانيق عبارة تحمل صدى التجارب وحنكة الفلاسفة، تقول: «سألني كم عمرك؟ قلت له: عمري الساعة، والماضي مضى لست ادري بعدها ماذا يكون؟! جئتها بلا خيار.. وسأخرج منها من غير أن استشار». 

نعم لقد خرج روكس العزيزي في نهاية العام 2004م من غير أن يستشار ولكنه كرس حياته الطويلة للعلم والبحث والتأليف وخدمة التاريخ والتراث العربي وهو الأمر الذي دفع للكتابة حول هذه الشخصية الفاعلة

----------


## khaled aljonidee

شكراً حلا 

و الله يعطيكي العافية

----------


## احساس المطر

> شكراً حلا 
> 
> و الله يعطيكي العافية


شكرا خالد  :Eh S(17):   :Eh S(17):   :Eh S(17):   :SnipeR (21):

----------


## معاذ ملحم

مشكورة يا حلا 

عن جد مواضيعك حلوة 

يسلموووو  كثيير

----------


## زناد البلقاء

شـكــ وبارك الله فيك ـــرا لك ... لك مني أجمل تحية .

----------


## دموع الغصون

روكس بن زائد العزيز علم من أعلام الأردن وهو فخر لكل العرب 
برأيي أي مواطن أردني لازم يقرأ معلمة التراث الأردني بأجزائه الخمسة كان رائعة من روائع روكس 
شخصيه نحني إحتراماً وتقديراً لروعتها 

احساس مطر 
مشكورة على الموضوع 
ودي

----------

